# tornare vs ritornare



## Il Medico

Che cos'e' la differenza entrambe ritornare e tornare? Quando se li usa?


----------



## niklavjus

Il Medico said:


> *Qual è* la differenza *tra* ritornare e tornare? Quando *li si* usa?


A mio parere l'unica differenza consiste nella presenza del prefisso iterativo - ri - nella prima delle due forme citate.
Credo si possa usare liberamente l'uno o l'altro verbo, negli stessi contesti. Hanno lo stesso significato.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Confermo quanto scritto da Nik, sotto c'è la definizione della Treccani, mentre qui trovi una discussione che ti potrebbe essere utile leggere.


*tornare* v. intr. e tr. [lat. _tornare _“lavorare al tornio, far girare sul tornio”, der. di _tornus _“tornio”] _(io tòrno, _ecc.). — 1. intr. (aus. _essere) _Avviarsi, essere diretti al luogo da cui si era partiti o da cui ci si era allontanati, rientrare o rimettersi nel luogo da dove si era venuti (v. anche *RITORNARE, *che è in genere sinon. di questo verbo)


----------



## SunDraw

Per me (nel concordare con quanto sopra e dopo aver letto anche tutte le belle osservazioni nell'altro thread):
dal momento che si è_ praticamente smarrita_ in italiano
(certo restando implicita nel senso - significato e ...direzione - di moto)
la valenza più diretta, l'uso nel senso più proprio di "girare" dell'antico verbo di base, mantenuta invece assolutamente nell'inglese "turn" ad esempio, direi che oggi come oggi "tornare" e "ritornare" hanno semplicemente assunto lo stesso significato.
Salvo forse una leggera, ovvia, maggior insistenza verbale nel secondo: sicché nello scritto magari mi scopro preferire il più tornito (sic) tra i due (mmh, e direi di non esser l'unico).


----------



## Lil'

Tornare e ritornare sono sinonimi. Una piccola differenza però la colgo: la reiterazione del verbo è più marcata nel secondo caso. Se dico: "sono tornata a casa" intendo che sono tornata a casa dal lavoro o da un'uscita. Se dico: "sono ritornata a casa" è come se dicessi "sono tornata a casa di nuovo".
Immagino sia questa la differenza di significato che ha generato le due parole, che con il tempo sono praticamente diventate sinonimi.


----------



## antodaz

In genere, nell'uso frequente del verbo tornare v'è il senso della routine: <<Dove vai? Stò tornando a casa>>. Quando, però, è trascorso più tempo dall'ultima volta, un pizzico di nostalgia si insinua tra le righe e si sospira: <<Finalmente!! Ritorno a casa. Sono ormai tre mesi che ci manco. Ho una voglia immensa di rivedere tutti>>. 
Si nota, peraltro, nel contesto della precedente frase, che anche il verbo rivedere assume un contorno più nostalgico.


----------



## EvaC

Che è la differenza dei verbi "ritornare" e "tornare"?


----------



## infinite sadness

EvaC said:


> *Qual* è la differenza dei verbi "ritornare" e "tornare"?


Come già detto dagli altri, nessuna differenza.


----------



## francisgranada

E nel senso di _restituire _(p.e. un prestito, libro ecc.) ?
Oppure, è scorretto usare questi verbi in tale senso ?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non te lo so dire se sia corretto, so solo che è molto usato nel parlato quotidiano.


----------



## olaszinho

Ritornare nel senso di restituire, quindi nel suo uso transitivo, risulta essere antiquato, dialettale o burocratico. Fonte: dizionario Palazzi Folena.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Non te lo so dire se sia corretto, so solo che è molto usato nel parlato quotidiano.



È per questo che lo chiedo. Nel senso di _restituire _(sia corretto o non tanto), non si preferisce la variante con il prefisso, cioè _ritornare _?


----------



## infinite sadness

Il fatto è che qui col significato di restituire si usano entrambi i verbi, quindi forse "tornare" è dialettale mentre "ritornare" è italiano?


----------



## marco.cur

Cito solo un (antico?)  proverbio:
Cosa data e ritornata va all'inferno incatenata.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Il fatto è che qui col significato di restituire si usano entrambi i verbi, quindi forse "tornare" è dialettale mentre "ritornare" è italiano?



Non essendo un italiano nativo, ovviamente non so la risposta giusta.

Per me però, spontaneamente, è più logica la forma _*ri*tornare_, perché in questo caso è addirittura il prefisso _*ri*-_ che esprime il fatto che una cosa prestita "_torna indietro_" o "_torna di nuovo_" al possessore. Per cui anche _*re*stituire, _col prefisso *re*_-_ (credo...)


----------



## infinite sadness

Però il verbo "tornare" contiene già in sé l'idea dell' "indietro" e del "di nuovo" perché significa "portarsi indietro nel punto in cui ci si trovava prima".


----------



## olaszinho

A me tornare o ritornare una cosa suona scorretto o regionale, per questo motivo ho cercato una conferma in un dizionario; ho trovato quanto scritto in una risposta precedente. Ad ogni modo io sono dell'Italia centrale, Marche per la precisione, non so altrove. Ritornare un libro o qualunque altro oggetto, mi sembra non appartenere all'italiano standard e personalmente non lo userei.


----------



## marco.cur

Io l'ho sento spesso, ma molto meno di tanti anni fa. Da bambino mi hanno sempre detto che era scorretto, in quanto di derivazione dialettale, e per questo anche a me sembra scorretto  o regionale; in sardo restituire si dice torrai/torrare (a seconda delle zone) [ritornare].
Ora, apprendendo che si sente in diverse regioni, se non in tutte,  mi sorge il dubbio che l'idea della scorrettezza fosse dovuta a ipercorrettismo.


----------



## olaszinho

Non credo che a Firenze o Milano si dica "ti ritorno" il libro. Vediamo che cosa dicono persone che vivono da quelle parti.


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo che Firenze sia più indicativa, visto che a Milano la maggioranza degli abitanti è di origini meridionali.


----------



## olaszinho

Be', quando ho dei dubbi, vado sempre a risciacquare i panni in Arno


----------



## marco.cur

Comunque cercando su google libri "ritornamelo" o "ritornarglielo" si trovano molte occorrenze, soprattutto in scritti antichi.

_San Bernardo da Chiaravalle: «non ne ho altre copie, e dunque ritornamelo al più presto»

Da La favilla: giornale di scienze, lettere, arti e pedagogia (1861): «ci è caro a tutti ... eccoti i tuoi quattrini ... ritornamelo Beppaccio»

Le opere di Galileo Galilei (1851):  «Gli manda l'originale del Saggiatore solleccitandolo a ritornarglielo al più presto per la stampa»_


----------



## francisgranada

Appena ho guardato cosa dice il grande Vocabolario Italiano-Ungherese di Giulio Herczeg (*1952*). Con poche parole: 

_*tornare
*_(una mezza pagina di equivalenti ungheresi, locuzioni, esempi  ecc., ma niente nel senso di _restituire_.)

_*ritornare*
_(un'altra mezza pagina ... invece di tradurre le spiegazioni,  vi aggiungo  qualche esempio dal dizionario) 

_trans. limitato  _"ti ritorno i libri che mi hai prestato"
_trans. l__etterario  _"lo ritornò in vita"

_ intrans._  "ritornare a casa", "ritornare indietro"
_intrans._  "ritornare in danno", "ne ritorna onore"
_intrans._  "questa pasta ritorna molto"

_rifless_.  "arrivato a molo si ritornò"

Mi pare che più o meno corrisponde a quello dite voi (ovviamente ci sono passati quasi 60 anni, allora qualche differenza c'è ...)


----------



## marco.cur

Petrocchi (1914): Ritornare
|| tr. Rendere, Restituire. _ Ritornare il denaro a uno. Ti ritorno i libri dàtimi _|| Ricambiare. _Ti ritorno i saluti, gli auguri._


----------



## brigittaepaperone

marco.cur said:


> Cito solo un (antico?) proverbio:
> Cosa data e ritornata va all'inferno incatenata.


 
Mai sentito, mi piacerebbe conoscere  in quale occasione si usa. Significa forse che la cosa data non è stata gradita? Grazie


----------



## marco.cur

Significa che una cosa che si regala non si richiede indietro. Guarda anche qui (ultimo capoverso).


----------



## infinite sadness

Quindi, in definitiva, avevo indovinato.
"Il libro te lo torno domani" è siciliano mentre "il libro te lo ritorno domani" è italiano.


----------



## brigittaepaperone

marco.cur said:


> Significa che una cosa che si regala non si richiede indietro. Guarda anche qui (ultimo capoverso).


 
Grazie: scopro sempre cose nuove e interessanti!


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> Appena ho guardato cosa dice il grande Vocabolario Italiano-Ungherese di Giulio Herczeg (*1952*). Con poche parole:
> 
> _intrans._ "questa pasta ritorna molto"


 
Dove ritorna? Nel senso di *ritorna su*, cioè si fa molta fatica a digerirla?


----------



## infinite sadness

Forse nel senso di "riprende la forma originaria"


----------



## olaszinho

infinite sadness said:


> Quindi, in definitiva, avevo indovinato.
> "Il libro te lo torno domani" è siciliano mentre "il libro te lo ritorno domani" è italiano.


 
Dagli esempi citati e dai dizionari indicati da Francisgranda (1952) e Marco. cur (1914), direi un italiano anteriore agli anni '50.


----------



## gc200000

infinite sadness said:


> Quindi, in definitiva, avevo indovinato.
> "Il libro te lo torno domani" è siciliano mentre "il libro te lo ritorno domani" è italiano.



Non mi fiderei molto di un dizionario ungherese del 1952, con tutto il rispetto. Considerato che tra "tornare" e "ritornare" non v'è differenza, non la vedo neppure nel senso di "restituire" se non suffragata da fonti autorevoli...


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Dove ritorna? Nel senso di *ritorna su*, cioè si fa molta fatica a digerirla?



Infatti si tratta di più di 50 anni, per cui alcuni esempi sono _necessariamente _un po' "fuori tempo"...   

Per quanto riguarda la pasta (che ritorna chissà dove ... ... mi sono divertito da matti dopo aver letto la tua reazione ...), a seconda della traduzione ungherese, l'esempio vuole dire che la pasta diventa troppo "gonfia" (non riesco a tradurre meglio ... ). Questo esempio può sembrare strano forse anche perché oggi la pasta si piuttosto compra e non tanto si fa a casa come 50 anni fa (penso ...   )

Comunque, la sostanza, dal punto di vista del discorso attuale è, che l'uso transitivo del verbo _ritornare _nel dizionario viene indicato come _limitato_, cioè non tanto comune o non necessariamente utilizzato in tutta l'Italia. E questo mi pare che possa corrispondere abbastanza bene alle varie opnioni dateci su questo thread.


----------



## marco.cur

Il Devoto Oli ritornare nel significato di restituire lo riporta come regionale e letterario.

Sempre dal Petrocchi del 1914:
Ricrescere: _la minestra di riso ritorna. Bisogna lasciarla còcere che ritorni_
|| iron. _Non è minestra di pasta, che ritorna!_ Di cosa perduta o rubata.


----------



## infinite sadness

Capisco, allora significa lievitare, rigonfiare.
Non capisco però per pasa cosa si intende, forse la pasta?


----------



## marco.cur

infinite sadness said:


> Non capisco però per pasa cosa si intende, forse la pasta?


Pasta; era un errore di battitura (mannaggia alla tastiera!) , 'ho corretto.


----------

